# [APP] Copy - Get 10GB FREE Cloud Storage



## grilledbacon20 (Jan 13, 2012)

Just to let everyone know there is a new cloud storage app that is like Dropbox and Box (without the upload limit).

As a limited time launch bonus, they're offering a 5gb bonus storage to who uses a referral link. So instead of just the 5gb you will get 10gb which is better than anything out there right now.

It's as simple as click the link, sign up, confirm your email address, install the app to your phone or desktop and you're done 10gb FREE!

https://copy.com?r=UtgPTq

Get it before the bonus is up!!!

Have fun with your 10GB FREE cloud storage.


----------

